# Five Ten in Gr. 36 (=3.5)



## KarinS (16. Juni 2016)

Bin grad verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Five Ten in meiner kleinen Größe. Hab leider nur den Freerider in der Damenvariante bei Hibike mit Lieferzeit von 20 Tagen gefunden. Hätte gerne den neuen Impact VXi
gehabt, bin aber leider nirgendwo fündig geworden... also falls jemand auch kleine Füße und einen Tip für mich hat, das wäre super!


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

Da FiveTen selbst den Impact VXi nur ab US-Größe 5 (=UK 4 oder Euro 37) gelistet hat, bezweifle ich mal, dass du fündig wirst. Denke den gibt's einfach gar nicht kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (16. Juni 2016)

@scylla vielen Dank, hatte ich schon befürchtet! Der Five Ten Mensch in Latsch beim Womens Camp hatte mir nämlich erzählt, das es den Impact bis Gr. 36 gibt....


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

http://www.fiveten.com/us/bike/impact-vxi-team-black 
Auch der "normale" Impact geht auf der FiveTen Homepage erst ab US 5 los.

Den Freerider haben sie ab US 4 drin
http://www.fiveten.com/us/bike/freerider-grey-black


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> @scylla vielen Dank, hatte ich schon befürchtet! Der Five Ten Mensch in Latsch beim Womens Camp hatte mir nämlich erzählt, das es den Impact bis Gr. 36 gibt....



Er hatte nur halb recht bzw. meinte den Freerider CG, habe im gleichen Camp, allerdings als "Externe" mir den Contact Grip ausgeliehen - fand ihn richtig gut, mit viel Grip und auch guten Laufeigenschaften. Den gibts sogar in der 35 (sinddie Wms Modelle)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Contact-Wms-MTB-Schuhe-Modell-2016-p46677/

Fahre allerdings sonst den Impact VXi der noch gut ist und mußte mir somit keinen neuen kaufen, der Freerider Contact wäre sonst der Nachfolger geworden.


----------



## KarinS (16. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Er hatte recht, habe im gleichen Camp, allerdings als "Externe" mir den Contact Grip ausgeliehen - fand ihn richtig gut, mit viel Grip und auch guten Laufeigenschaften. Den gibts sogar in der 35 (sinddie Wms Modelle)
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Contact-Wms-MTB-Schuhe-Modell-2016-p46677/
> 
> Fahre allerdings sonst den Impact VXi der noch gut ist und mußte mir somit keinen neuen kaufen, der Freerider Contact wäre sonst der Nachfolger geworden.



glaub wir haben uns da mißverstanden, ich suche den Impact VXi.  Da hatte der Five Ten Mensch in Latsch gesagt es gibt den bis Gr. 36 runter... den Freerider Contact habe ich selber (allerdings in der Herren Version da ich so breite Füße habe) und da finde ich die Sohle zwar super vom Grip auf den Pedalen, aber zum gehen mit der glatten Sohle eher supoptimal. Hab mir jetzt mal den Specialized 2FO und den neuen Vaude Moab Mid bestellt. Mal schaun, wie die so ausfallen... beim Impact hat wohl leider Scylla recht


----------



## KarinS (28. Juli 2016)

muß jetzt leider das Thema nochmal aufgreifen... hatte mir jetzt den Freerider Impact VXi in Gr. 37 bestellt und bei der Anprobe hat er sich gut angefühlt. Leider beim fahren dann gemerkt, daß das doch die halbe Nummer zu groß ist   jetzt habe ich die Option entweder den Freerider Contact (der hat aber die glatte Sohle in der Mitte und ist halt beim gehen eher rutschig, dafür super Grip auf den Pedalen) oder den Freerider Elements zu kaufen. Der scheint aber von der Sohle weicher wie der Contact zu sein, dafür aber wohl mehr Grip beim Gehen. Hat jemand den Freerider Elements schon mal gefahren, wie ist das dann von der Steifigkeit auf den Pedalen? Ist echt schwierig was in
Gr. 36 zu finden...


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2016)

Jetzt musste ich erst mal auf der 5.10 Seite graben um rauszufinden, welcher Schuh welcher sein soll.
Der Freerider Contact hat Mi6 Gummi und den glatten Sohlenbereich in der Mitte. Das Mi6 Gummi ist meiner Meinung nach das klebrigste Gummi im 5.10 Sortiment, sehrsehr weich und abartiger Grip. Viel mehr als ich persönlich überhaupt brauche. Dafür verschleißt es auch sehr schnell, die Pins der Pedale zerfetzen die Sohle regelrecht. Die Mi6 Sohle war bei mir die einzige Sohle, die ich zerfetzt hatte, bevor sie abgefallen ist. Ich würde sie aus Haltbarkeitsgründen nicht mehr kaufen, wenn man nur auf den Grip schaut führt aber wohl kein Weg dran vorbei.
Der Impact VXi hat ebenfalls Mi6 Gummi.
Der Freerider Elements hat laut 5.10 Homepage S1 Gummi. Das ist merklich härter als das Mi6. Also hat der Contact das weichere Gummi, nicht der Elements. Meiner Meinung hat S1 immer noch absolut ausreichend Grip, aber wenn dir auf das Maximum an Grip auf dem Pedal ankommt, bist du wahrscheinlich mit dem Contact besser beraten. Dafür hat die S1 Sohle durchgängig Profil und nicht diesen glatten Mittelteil.
Früher gab's mal einen Elements VXi, der Mi6 Gummi hatte, aber den finde ich jetzt nicht mehr bei 5.10.
Dann gibt's noch einen Freerider ohne jeden Beinamen, der Phantom Gummi hat. Das hatte ich nie, aber laut Angabe der Härtegrade dürfte das am ehesten mit dem S1 Gummi vergleichbar sein: http://www.fiveten.com/explore/technology/bike/

Bezüglich der Steifigkeit der Sohle ist mir bei zwischen Freerider mit S1 Sohle und Freerider mit Mi6 Sohle nie ein Unterschied aufgefallen. Falls du mit "Steifigkeit" die Biegsamkeit der Sohle meinst. Bezüglich der Weichheit/Klebrigkeit der Gummimischung siehe oben.


----------



## KarinS (28. Juli 2016)

ja prima, vielen Dank @scylla ! Bist Du also den Freerider Elements (der ist ja wohl "baugleich"  mit dem Freerider Contact aber das Obermaterial ist wasserabweisend) also schon mal selber gefahren? Ich meinte mit "Steifigkeit" die Biegsamkeit der Sohle, die kommt mir beim Elements etwas weniger fest vor wie beim Contact. Wie Du schreibst, Grip beim Contact ist super, aber die Sohle ist halt nach einem Jahr bei mir zerfetzt, zudem ist der halt durch den glatten Teil in der Mitte beim gehen (z.B. nasses Steine) recht rutschig. Deswegen hab ich mir mal einen mit Profil bestellt....


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> ja prima, vielen Dank @scylla ! Bist Du also den Freerider Elements (der ist ja wohl "baugleich"  mit dem Freerider Contact aber das Obermaterial ist wasserabweisend) also schon mal selber gefahren? Ich meinte mit "Steifigkeit" die Biegsamkeit der Sohle, die kommt mir beim Elements etwas weniger fest vor wie beim Contact. Wie Du schreibst, Grip beim Contact ist super, aber die Sohle ist halt nach einem Jahr bei mir zerfetzt, zudem ist der halt durch den glatten Teil in der Mitte beim gehen (z.B. nasses Steine) recht rutschig. Deswegen hab ich mir mal einen mit Profil bestellt....



So wie ich das auf der 5.10 Homepage verstanden habe, sind bei den neuen Modellen Elements und Contact eben nicht bis auf das Obermaterial baugleich, sondern unterscheiden sich auch noch durch das Sohlen-Gummi (S1 vs Mi6).

Ich hatte mal einen Freerider Elements VXi (gibt's jetzt nicht mehr), der hatte damals die Mi6 Sohle, die jetzt wohl bei den Freerider-Modellen nur noch der Contact hat. Grip beim Gehen fand ich mit der Mi6 Sohle auch nicht so prall, da musste man teils schon konzentriert nach dem richtigen Tritt suchen. Ansonsten hab ich einige normale Freerider mit S1 Sohle verschlissen, die fand ich beim Gehen angenehmer (griffiger), haben auch etwas länger gehalten. Zumindest ist da die Sohle nicht zerfetzt bevor der Schuh an den Naht- und Klebestellen auseinandergefallen ist.

Ich persönlich hätte bei den neuen Modellen auch den Elements mit der S1 Sohle gewählt. Wasserabweisend ist ja auch nie verkehrt, und die Sohle ist imo besser/haltbarer.


----------



## KarinS (28. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte bei den neuen Modellen auch den Elements mit der S1 Sohle gewählt. Wasserabweisend ist ja auch nie verkehrt, und die Sohle ist imo besser/haltbarer.



danke Scylla, das werde ich jetzt auch machen! Viel Auswahl habe ich ja eh nicht in der Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre die Elements, allerdings nur auf kurzen Touren. Auf längeren Touren nutze ich dann doch lieber die Karver. Sind zwar klotzig, aber von der "Steifigkeit" her besser und wenn man das Terrain nicht genau kennt, mag ich den Knöchelschutz innen, hilft manchmal beim Rumspielen Verletzungen zu vermeiden. Die gab es auch mal in den ganz kleinen Größen. Vor einiger Zeit wurden die einem fast hinterhergeschmissen - Auslaufmodell. 
Die Elements haben auch beim Gehen Supergrip, mag sie auch beim Rumtricksen. Aber wie gesagt, auf längeren Touren, wenn meine alten, platten Füße ermüden habe ich Probleme mit den Elements.


----------



## KarinS (29. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf längeren Touren nutze ich dann doch lieber die Karver



ja die guten alten Karver wie Du schreibst, klotzig aber die fand ich auch super. Sind aber leider jetzt echt am Ende und fallen auseinander und ich hab schon verzweifelt gegoogelt, ob ich noch welche in Gr. 36 finde. Leider vergeblich. Also falls jemand einen Tip hätte, bitte um Info (im Bikemarkt würden welche stehen aber leider reagiert der Verkäufer nicht auf Anfragen und ich hab da schon vor Wochen auf "Kaufen" geklickt, keine Rückmeldung)....


----------

